# Racine is changing forever.....



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Just talked to one of my buddies that was there yesterday. The CoE is filling in the section between the bank, dam, and the platform for the hydros. He said it looks like there will be no water from the dam all the way out to the end of the hydro platform when they are done. I'd suppose they will then build a fence to keep people from walking out onto the hydro platform. It may make the dam area nearly unfishable, because now there won't be a split or back current. It will come from the hydros straight down river.

Anybody have any more information as to the CoE's intentions?


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I really hope this isn't true. My best fishing has come from that current split and pocket and I would hate to see my favorite river spots ruined.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

BigFishHunter said:


> I really hope this isn't true. My best fishing has come from that current split and pocket and I would hate to see my favorite river spots ruined.


I know. I thought about driving down to check it out, but, I don't think he was kidding.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

A month or two ago they had a leak in the steel barge tie offs that are between the hydro and the bank. It washed all the gravel out that they fill them with to stabilize it with. The corp was worried about a dam breach, so the quick fix until they fix it right was to just back fill the whole area with stone. 
This pic was while they were still working on it, so I don't know how much more they put in, but I was told going to be all the way to the hydro pad


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow. Sad to see, but for the safety of everyone downstream I understand they need to do it. Guess I'll just have to check it out when they finish and see if it's worth the 3hr drive anymore.


----------



## aquaboy (Apr 16, 2004)

BigFishHunter said:


> Wow. Sad to see, but for the safety of everyone downstream I understand they need to do it. Guess I'll just have to check it out when they finish and see if it's worth the 3hr drive anymore.


From the C.O.E.


----------



## aquaboy (Apr 16, 2004)

Hydropower Repairs Planned at Racine Locks and Dam



Email Print

_Posted 1/26/2016_

Release no. PA 16-02


*Contact* 
Public Affairs Office
304-399-5353
[email protected]


HUNTINGTON, W. Va. – American Electric Power (AEP) has reported an issue with one of their sheet pile cells located at the Racine Locks and Dam hydropower facility on the Ohio River at mile 237.5.

AEP is developing plans for interim and permanent repairs to ensure the cell's stability, and AEP's contractor is on site to perform repair work. There may be intermittent impacts to navigation in order to undertake these necessary repairs.

Staff from AEP, the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission (FERC) and the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers have visited the site to evaluate the cell and will continue monitoring until all repairs are accomplished by AEP.

The hydroelectric plant sits on the edge of the river, opposite locks built and managed by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers for navigation purposes.




hydropower Racine Locks and Dam


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I've heard reports of people walking out on that new stone pile, even getting out on the hydro's platform. The rock pile is not settled and very unstable. On a couple instances, there has been a slide with people ending up in the water. I hope people use some common sense, or else the Corps will just shut down all access. That would not be a good place to take a swim.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My brother lives less than a mile from the dam - I will asked him what he has heard as well. Hard to believe they would fence it in. I have fished that area since I was a kid and still fish it when back in town. I have spent a lot of nights on that walk way.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

IMO that is one of the best places in SE Ohio to catch the best diversity of fish......and big ones!!! Sad to hear of the changes, it's been a few years since I have made it down.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I agree - you should see some of the sheep head pictures I have from when I was younger.


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Any updates on the construction work?


----------

